# How often do you wash your riding gear?



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wondering what the going census is on how long you go before you wash your jersey or shorts with chamois... Every ride? Till you cant stand the smell? A certain mileage?... Basically I dont want to over do it and ruin anything especially with the cost of shorts with chamois... Nor do I want to have stuff growing in em... What you think?


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

Roughly every 3rd ride on jerseys and shorts, every 5-6 rides on pads.


----------



## oned (Mar 28, 2011)

Jersey, shorts and chamois every single ride, Pads roughly every 3-4 rides or when they are smelly, whichever come first.


----------



## Dub Niner (Aug 15, 2010)

Shirts, shorts and chamois after every ride. Never put 'em in the dryer and you won't do any damage. Can't stand the thought of putting crusty [email protected] sweat back on for another ride.

Pads...never.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Shirt or pants : if the ride is longer than 1 hr
Gloves or windbreaker: When they get dirty or crusty

Use the lowest heat setting on the dryer.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Jerseys/shirts after every ride. Bibs get turned inside out and hung from a hook, and washed in the next laundry cycle, maybe 3-4 rides later (I only have 1 pair) when I'm riding daily. Shorts get washed when they look dirty. Helmet liner/straps and gloves get rinsed when they're too crusty. Never wash my pads.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

wash your shorts w/ chamois after every ride, if you don't like getting jock itch. wash your jersey after every ride, if you don't want to get a permanent funky smell. That jersey material soaks up odor. I wash my gloves, when they start to stink... sometimes every ride, sometimes every couple.

FYI - when you get _the_ jock itch, you have to get a fungal cream to get rid of it.

keeping your gear clean, actually makes it last longer. salt and dirt are abrasive on skin and materials. soak, wash on gentle, air dry

I should add - I live in a humid climate. If you live in a dry climate, maybe you can stretch it out a bit more.... but still.... wash your shiz, you nasty arses. save your lunch money, and get some extra shorts...


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I definitely try after every use when I MTB since I have multiple pairs of shorts and jerseys/shirts/tanks. My shorts I use for road biking I drag out 2 or 3 times since I only have one pair (I turn inside out and let them air out between uses), definitely ordering a second set soon. Gloves I do every month, unless they get really muddy/dirty. Helmet I jump into the shower every now and then with and give it a good scrubbing. No fabric softener with anything, and I hang everything to dry outside (or inside if it's raining/winter).


----------



## cbell3186 (Jul 2, 2009)

I wash after every ride, just take the stuff in the shower with me and give it a quick scrub down (shorts) and wring out (jersey) no smell, no "beating up" from the washer etc.. They get the washer treatment every sixth or so... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JFA*SC (Jun 16, 2011)

After every ride. I stink and don't like jock itch


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends on how much a sweat!


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> How often do you wash your riding gear?


Here in Texas its hot and humid and we / I for sure sweat a lot. After every ride my shorts, chamois,socks, jersey, gloves, and sweat bands / schampa headwear get washed. Of course, my washer is a front end loader, _not_ the agitator kind, those seem to be much harder on clothing. Never in put in the dryer, always hung up to air dry.

I wash my camelbak pak when the salt rings start looking gross. Shoes get washed when I start smelling them in my gear bag. Two or three times during the summer months.

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

socks, shorts, jerseys : after every ride. delicate cycle, air dry.
gloves, helmet pads : every month or so i soak in biz then wash as above.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I just threw up a little imagining riding behind you smelly fvckers that don't wash shorts/chamois/jersey after each ride.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, I was eating lunch while reading this thread and lost it all. It's no wonder that roadies look upon us as unwashed savages. 

Seriously, you guys who don't wash your bib shorts after each ride are candidates for getting your privates seriously infected. :nono:

When I finish a ride everything is soaking wet with sweat and no way would I consider wearing shorts or jersey without their being washed.

Through the years I have tried hand-washing and machine-washing bib shorts with chamois and makes no difference in how long they last if washed on the "gentle" cycle. Also helps to put them in a mesh washing bag prior to putting them in the washer. I also machine dry them on the "delicate fabrics" setting

EDIT: I failed to mention that I use the "cold" water setting when machine-washing my cycling clothing.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> I just threw up a little imagining riding behind you smelly fvckers that don't wash shorts/chamois/jersey after each ride.


HAHAHAHAA!!! Thats some funny ****! Thats why I was askin.. When I ride Im soak and wet when Im done... Been washin my stuff after every ride, but wasnt sure if itd wear stuff out or not.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I give them a hand wash after every ride. When its time to do laundry, once a week or so, I'll throw them in the machine and then hang them up to dry. 
Shoes get a good spray down with the hose when they get either really muddy or smelly. Hydration pack gets a good hand washing when it starts to have tons of salt deposits all over it.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Shorts, jerseys, lycra, halo band, sox after every wearing. Gloves after every two wearings. I let a week or two's worth of it accumulate in the garage then throw it in the washer in lingerie bags, cold water, scent free detergent and a cup of white vinegar. Two rinse cycles then hang to dry.

Pads? I've never washed them but only wear them a few times a year. Helmet pads, maybe twice a year.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Shorts, shirt, socks, etc every ride.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Every ride, air dry.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

After every ride I wash it on cold...air dry (with a fan)...in the winter I usually go a couple of rides not washing the gloves...but in the summer after every ride. when the helmet starts smelling funky I take it to the tub and wash it with shampoo and let it air dry (with the fan blowing on it).


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> Every ride, air dry.


Plus 1.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Like most of you, I always wash the clothing after every ride.

But, a question on shoes and helmet...
Do you hand wash shoes with a mild soap, or do you just blast them with a hose? And the helmet?


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

How do you all wash pads?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

HOV said:


> How do you all wash pads?


If not by hand it's gotta be in a front loading washer, otherwise they'll just float on top. I attach the velcro straps to themselves first so they don't catch/tangle each other.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

I suppose I'll try tossing my hardshells in the front loader along with some big beach towels to pad the pads. Gentle cycle, short time. They need it badly.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Best if they're alone. With towels the straps tend to get tangled in the spin cycle and stretch out. If they can protect your shins in a rock garden a little banging in the washer won't hurt them.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

stumpbumper said:


> Unfortunately, I was eating lunch while reading this thread and lost it all. It's no wonder that roadies look upon us as unwashed savages.
> 
> Seriously, you guys who don't wash your bib shorts after each ride are candidates for getting your privates seriously infected. :nono:
> 
> ...


^^^^^ all of this along with washing bibs and jerseys inside-out, helps the graphics last longer. I use very little detergent and haven't had any problems with any of my gear in years. Gloves get washed about every 4 months, helmet gets wiped down every few rides, and I don't own any pads so I can't help you there.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Like most people here, I wash my shorts, jersey, and socks after every ride.

But you're not going to get jock itch if you don't. I've worn the same short for several days straight (Colorado Trail Race), and lots of guys wear the same stuff for 2-3 weeks (Tour Divide)--and they don't get jock itch. Smelly, yes. But sick, no!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Morgan Lamarra said:


> Problem is I don't quite know they'll just float on top.


Not sure about other types, but if they're like these you can take my word for it.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Every ride , but sometimes just by jUmping in pool and stripping down then hosing off my kit and air drying. And this weekend I washed my camelback pack in the washer, and air dried. 

You guys who ride and re-ride without washing... You aren't shagging much either? Are you? Admit it errrrrrrrrr come clean.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

shorts and shirt come into the shower with me after every ride...wring out and hang to dry.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

TobyGadd said:


> Like most people here, I wash my shorts, jersey, and socks after every ride.
> 
> But you're not going to get jock itch if you don't. I've worn the same short for several days straight (Colorado Trail Race), and lots of guys wear the same stuff for 2-3 weeks (Tour Divide)--and they don't get jock itch. Smelly, yes. But sick, no!


^^^ says the guy in Colorado...

Come on down to the sauna that is GA, and give that a try on a regular basis. :nono:


----------



## Cerberus044 (Jul 17, 2012)

I ride dusty trails so the sweat + dust mud means I wash the clothes every ride. The buff bandana I'd say every 2-3 rides.


----------



## B_Mental (Jul 15, 2012)

Every ride for me, the idea of sweaty muddy bibs/jersey 2nd time around doesn't sound good too me !


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> Not sure about other types, but if they're like these you can take my word for it.


Those are just like the 661's I use.

I ended up hand washing them in the sink with a dish brush and some Woolite solution. Turned out great, they smell like new.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> I just threw up a little imagining riding behind you smelly fvckers that don't wash shorts/chamois/jersey after each ride.


2X



evasive said:


> Bibs get turned inside out and hung from a hook, and washed in the next laundry cycle, maybe *3-4 rides later* (I only have 1 pair) when I'm riding daily.


That's just NASTY
Dude, really, if you ride that much, it's obviously important to you. Invest in a few more pairs of shorts/bibs.
Your riding buddies will thank you.

And we wonder why more women don't get into biking :bluefrown:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, maybe you guys just have smelly junk. I ride with quite a variety of people, both men and women, and nobody has ever said peep. Believe me, they would. And while I'm thinking of it, I've gotten a number of my female friends into the sport. I suspect many of you never do any multiday backpacking or river trips, because I don't think your sensibilities could handle it. That's when things get funky.

I live in a dry climate. Over 20% humidity and people complain. So unless you're a dog sniffing my chamois, there really isn't much to smell after it's hung and dried.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Shorts, Jerseys, Undershorts, socks, chamois, etc. After every ride. 

I live in the desert, and sweat my ass off. The fermunda cheese factory is in full effect on the daily, and I don't care to ever smell that nasty sh**.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I washed my full finger gloves a few weeks ago and was amazed at how much dirt came out. I washed them by hand in the sink 4 times before they finally stopped turning the water dark brown. Next time I am going to weigh my gloves before and after.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Every ride mate, always end up covered in mud. The bike gets a quick hose down as well. Her indoors would go mental if i draged all that crap into the house


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Shirt, shorts, undershorts, socks after every ride, gloves and helmet liner probably every 3 rides.... shaved head and hot climate means stinky sweaty gloves and helmet.

Yous washing hardshell pads, drop them inside an old pillowcase and tie a knot in the top of it.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

jerseys and chamois bibs/shorts after every ride (jerseys might be every other if its colder temps). Socks every few rides and outer baggies very rarely unless they get muddy. Wash on cold/warm with just a bit of soap and never put nything in dryer. I hang dry everything.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Any clothing that gets soaked with sweat NEEDS to be washed every time; spandex bibs/shorts, jerseys, socks, etc. Not washing your chamois after a ride is beyond disgusting.
Obviously, these rules don't apply to special circumstances; multi day rides, 24 hr racing, etc, 
Baggies can be exempted because they rarely get sweat soaked (unless they have built in liners)
Outerwear like gloves, pads, helmet liners can get by with a rinsing until the funk gets noticeable.


----------



## BigRed390 (May 31, 2012)

I wash stuff every time and then air dry it. I'll second the comments about the heat in the southeast U.S.


----------



## 07bigsur (Sep 13, 2011)

Hand wash after every ride. Hang up to air dry. Very gentle on the fabric and stretches out the life of the apparel.


----------



## A Ton of Clay (Jul 30, 2012)

Wash after every ride, I do want to get my hands on some capo-wear that is supposedly so moisture wicking that you dont have to wash it.

I do often for get to wash my helmet pads though.


----------



## Phanis13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Never ...
Every two or tree rides 
Shoes once a month


----------



## Dougalicious (Jun 24, 2012)

I wear basketball shorts and t-shirt so every ride

Shoes are just some Fallen skate shoes, and I rinse them out after a muddy ride since I like wearing them around anyway.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I sweat so damn much that I have to wash everything after every ride. Even my gloves get soaked.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

cbell3186 said:


> I wash after every ride, just take the stuff in the shower with me and give it a quick scrub down (shorts) and wring out (jersey) no smell, no "beating up" from the washer etc.. They get the washer treatment every sixth or so...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


^^^This.^^^


----------



## VtVolk (Jul 11, 2011)

I sweat like a pig, so always throw my drenched and funky shorts with chamois into the washer after every ride. Then when I'm about to ride again, I realize that I never ran the washer so I pull 'em out and put 'em back on! Realistically, they get washed every three or four rides. Jock itch comes and jock itch goes, but riding is forever. Plus, chicks in Vermont dig stinky guys.

Shirts, I have a few so can usually find a dry one to wear. 
Socks, same.
Gloves, never.
Pads, never.
Helmet, never.
10 year old camelbak, never. That thing stinks up my whole car but I love it.:rockon:


----------



## BoostFab (Nov 26, 2008)

Wash mine every time after the ride. I throw my clothing in a bucket with liquid detergent (HE type) and swirl them in there. I hate to run the washer for just a few items that's really dirty, or mixed with the rest of the laundry.


----------



## 40Acres (Aug 13, 2012)

I was washing my shorts after every ride and then air drying them, but I think scrubbing them down in the shower sounds like a great idea.


----------

